# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Qendrimi i Skenderbeut ndaj Besimeve Fetare

## NoName

*QËNDRIMI I SKËNDERBEUT NDAJ BESIMEVE FETARE*



Simbolet e shtetit të Skënderbeut janë mbështetur në traditën vendase dhe shprehin  unitetin dhe sovranitetin e tij. Ai e emërtoi shtetin shqiptar me emrin etnogjeografik kombëtar mesjetar Arbëria (Albania) edhe pse brenda tij u përfshinë një pjesë e trevave shqiptare. Titulli zyrtar i Skënderbeut  ka qenë Zot i Shqipërisë (Dominus Albaniae), të cilën e gjejmë të shkruar në vulën e në shkresat zyrtare të tij, si edhe në letrat e kancelarive  të huaja që i janë drejtuar atij si kryetar i shtetit shqiptar.



Skënderbeu është krenuar me historinë e lavdishme  të popullit të vet. Në letrat e tij të viteve 1460 e 1461 është evokuar lavdia  e Aleksandrit të Madh  dhe e Pirros së Epirit. Emri i dytë vetjak i Gjergj Kastriotit është emri i Aleksandrit të Madh për të cilin osmanët kanë përgjegjësen Iskander dhe në gjuhën shqipe u bë Skënder.

Skënderbeu ka përdorur si simbole të pushtetit të tij  edhe simbole shtetërore të Aleksandrit të Madh (ylli me tetë e me gjashtë cepa është simbol i diellit), të Pirros së Epirit, si dhe simbole të tjera mitologjike. Simbolet dhe evokimet e mësipërme dëshmojnë për kulturën humaniste te kohës dhe për traditën vendase, që i japin frymë përbashkësie kombëtare shtetit të tij dhe luftës së shqiptarëve  kundër pushtimit osman.

Për forcimin e unitetit kombëtar Skëndërbeu ka përdorur edhe mjete të tjera. Ai i dha qëndresës shqiptare kundër osmanëve tiparet  e një lufte që u ngrit mbi dallimet fetare. Edhe ushtritë kundërshtare, me të cilat u ndesh Skëndërbeu, ishin heterogjene nga përbërja fetare. Vetë ushtritë osmane kishin një përbërje të tillë. Në krah të saj gjatë betejave ishin edhe ushtritë e sundimtarëve vasalë të krishterë, si të perandorëve bizantinë ashtu edhe të sundimtarëve sllavë. Madje aleatët më të ngushtë të sulltanëve osmanë në Ballkan kanë qenë drejtuesit më të lartë të kishave greke dhe sllave, që kishin siguruar një varg privilegjesh  prej sulltanëve. Skëndërbeu ka luftuar edhe kundër ushtrive të krishtera, si në vitet 1447-1448 kundër ushtrive veneciane dhe më 1460-1461 kundër trupave të princit të Tarantit në Italinë e Jugut.

Në radhët e ushtrisë shqiptare përkrah njëri  tjetrit kanë qenë luftëtarët e besimit të krishterë, katolikë e ortodoksë, por edhe të besimit mysliman, siç ka qenë vetë Skënderbeu dhe nipi i tij, Hamzai. Shembull i harmonisë fetare dhe i mirëkuptimit ndërmjet shqiptarëve me besime fetare të ndryshme ka qenë vetë familja e Kastriotëve. Shumica e fëmijëve të Gjon Kastriotit  kanë pasur emra të besimit ortodoks, një djalë dhe një nip i tij (Skëndërbeu dhe Hamzai) kanë pasur deri në fund të jetës emra myslimanë, kurse veprimtaria politike e Kastriotëve, sidomos e Skëndërbeut, ka lidhje me vendet e botës katolike. Në shtetet e tjera katolike ai ka dërguar si ambasadorë të tij edhe klerikë ortodoksë.

Vetë Skënderbeu, pasi u kthye në Shqipëri më 1443 dhe deri sa vdiq,  ka përdorur emërtimin e dyfishtë, të kristianit dhe të myslimanit, Gjergj Kastrioti  Skënderbeu, si shprehje e harmonisë dhe e mirëkuptimit fetar dhe e përpjekjeve të tij për të ruajtur njësinë (unitetin) e bashkëkombasve të vet. Islamizimi i shqiptarëve në disa treva arriti përmasa  të mëdha që në kohën e Skëndërbeut. Atëherë mbi 60 % e banorëve të Shkupit e të Manastirit ishin myslimanizuar.

Me politikën e tij Skëndërbeu nxiti pjesëmarrjen masive të shqiptarëve  të të gjitha besimeve shqiptare dhe të krahinave të ndryshme në luftën kundër pushtuesve osmanë. Udhëheqja e tij shtetërore dhe politike ndikoi në kompaktësimin  dhe në forcimin e unitetit të shqiptarëve pa dallime fetare e krahinore, duke përfshirë edhe shqiptarët e viseve që kishin mbetur jashtë shtetit të Skënderbeut. Për forcimin e vetëdijes kombëtare  të shqiptarëve në kohën e Skënderbeut dëshmojnë edhe gojëdhënat, tregimet dhe këngët popullore shqiptare. Figura e Skënderbeut  është ruajtur me shekuj në këto krijime popullore e artistike të shqiptarëve pa dallime feje, si te shqiptarët katolikë, ortodoksë e myslimanë, ashtu edhe në të gjitha trojet shqiptare, madje edhe jashtë tyre, si p.sh. tek arbëreshët e Italisë.

----------

